# Another painted rear



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's one in Brazen Orange. I have silver vinyl letters to fill in the GTO, but the paint guy told me to wait a week before putting them on just to be sure the clear coat is cured. I'll post another pic once I get that done.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

It looks better without the silver vinyl letters.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Agreed. Leave the letters off. In fact, removing the Pontiac and 6.0 badging would be an option to consider. Nice job!


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree looks good like it is


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking? I would like to have good idea on the cost in case the shop I'm going to trys to stiff me.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I ended up paying $128 for a local body shop to do it. I just took them the lower piece and they had it turned around in a day. One place quoted me $270, so definitely shop around.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks...and it looks great by the way.:cheers


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

very nice, you wouldn't be offended if i used the idea would you?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice just the way it is. the gto looks like ghost lettering on like mine with colored inlays. btw, get the muffler shop (or you) to str8 n out that left tail pipe.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

i went the opposite with mine but still love it...


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

i like that black w/red letters... real nice


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

uf gator, 

you should go wit black letters if anything


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

The_Bleek said:


> uf gator,
> 
> you should go wit black letters if anything


I chose silver letters that match the silver lettering on the trunk. I put them on last night and think they look very good. I'll try to post a picture this evening.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> nice just the way it is. the gto looks like ghost lettering on like mine with colored inlays. btw, get the muffler shop (or you) to str8 n out that left tail pipe.


The tailpipe's not bent. I installed a washer on each lower muffler bolt (removed the gaskets) to get a more aggressive sound. Since I only put a washer on one of the two bolts, this has slightly 'cocked' the mufflers & tailpipes. I'll eventually do a 'real' exhaust, but this sounds really good for a free mod.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

well im just saying IMHO black letters would look sexy as hell... :cool . maybe I just like black and orange more than silver and orange


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

Here it is. I would have to say this picture doesn't do it justice. It looks much better in person.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*rear*

car looks cool,, but as far as the inserts,, on Brazen Orange,, try Black/Chrome or just Chrome..


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> car looks cool,, but as far as the inserts,, on Brazen Orange,, try Black/Chrome or just Chrome..




http://www.ssinserts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=183

:cheers


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

An artist's opinion? I would use a dark contrast over a bright color. It would stand out much better.

IMO The silver/chrome would look better on a dark color such as blue or black.

You did a great job on the detail. It looks real nice & clean because it matches the other detail perfectly, but I have to agree with the others that black accents would look so damn sexy on your car.

My suggestion would be adding black tinted film to the head and tail lamps and paint all the silver accessories black, also. The license plate accessory, the pontiac and the 6.0. The black GTO racing stripe on the side would look so tough!


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

just had my sap spoiler painted and bumper insert, what do ya think, its under my name.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

*whistles* that looks hot, texgoat. :cheers


----------

